
Ask HN: How does a software developer land a marketing role? - mettamage
What are the skill sets or things that a developer would need to learn to get a junior marketing position (e.g. being a growth hacker)?<p>Or is there simply a way where a web developer could give a strong argument to immediately land marketing roles?
======
PaulHoule
"Sales" jobs where your performance is individually attributable are easy to
get. If you, the thing you are selling, and your personal network all work
together you will be very well paid. If not you will find that kind of job is
easy to lose.

------
lalo2302
Do you know anything about marketing?

Maybe you can try to land a software or IT job at a marketing firm, and learn
from there

------
mettamage
Thanks guys, I appreciate the answers! I'll look into marketing companies.

